# Hobo



## anita514 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am watching my neighbor's 5(!) cats for the next little while and have come across this rough looking guy I've named Hobo.
My neighbor says he just showed up a couple months ago and has been living on her patio furniture since then. They feed him and give him water, but keep him away from their other cats since he looks really beat up and dirty. His eyes are all slimy and crusty, he has two large lumps (hard) on each cheek (looks like he has a huge face), and lots of crusty bald patches, and dirty fur. I also noticed he doesn't have any teeth  at least none in the front.

Seems like he sleeps most of the time, and occasionally shows up at the window or goes to eat.

I am going to bring him to my neighbor's vet soon, but I am worried about what he might say. I am thinking they are abscesses, but I worry if they may be tumors? Sometimes when he breathes, you can hear a sniffly sound. Like he's got some blockage, or fluids stuck in his nose? 

I really hope he just needs some anti-biotics, a good bath and TLC. Any suggestions?


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

of course we can't guess what he's got, but it's probably hair matts or abscesses. It could be that the poor kitty
just needs a shot of penicillin.. please take him to the vet if you can.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news on this kitty? I hope you were able to get it help. I would love to get an update.


----------

